# Black Coyotes anyone?



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

for those of you who have killed a black coyote i was wondering what sex it was.it seems to me in my area that almost all black coyotes are female.just wondering if that trend is so in your area also.


----------



## jeff hamm (Mar 14, 2010)

lilbill seems the same here.but as far as the red color(i mean really red) it is about equal between the sexes. not that i have got enough to make a big study,but just wonder if wild dogs breeding them is the reason.


----------



## mikeydon (Feb 17, 2010)

We got a black one here in east texas,We have seen it 4-5 times during deer season,but stay's back in heavy brush,We thinking it is a coydog looking for a free meal,Cause we shoot all the hog's we see around our feeder's,And we are in really heavy cover,And if the hog's run very far in this thick cover it is gone,but the songdog will slip one day.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

it is interesting to me.some people say it is equal with the blacks .of the 7 i have had my hands on only one was a male.jeff shoot me a message if you kill a really red one next winter.i might be interested in it for a comp mount.


----------



## jeff hamm (Mar 14, 2010)

lilbill have one tanned on sons bedroom wall.we called it in one week befor his 4th b,day,what a memory.this one was red all over. the one red one we got this year was red only on back and rear end.I have never called or trapped a coydog(a dog running with coyotes)but have several friends who have. I caught one this year that was black as coal, again mostly on back.Im guessing the dogs bring this color variation into play.anyway when (not if) we get another your sure welcome to it.good luck.


----------

